# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Je suis fan du C/C++! Est-t-il vraiment le langage le plus utilis dans le monde actuellement?

## sanix

```

```

----------


## adissa357

Haha...tes vraiment accro

----------


## Linuxman106

```

```

----------


## le kamite

j'ai besoin de ton aide grand fan du langage c . comment est ce que je pourrai crer un programme c qui affiche ces rsultats dans un fichier excel

----------


## LinuxUser

Quoi comme rsultats? Quel format de fichier de sortie (CSV ?) ?

D'ailleurs faudrait crer un autre post pour poser des questions techniques dans la section prvue  cette effet (en l'occurence http://www.developpez.net/forums/f18/c-cpp/c/ ).

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Salut Sanix,

Sois le bienvenu parmi nous, tu peux contribuer galement dans les Faqs, les tutos C/C++ en sus du forum.

@+

----------

